# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Воспитание ребенка в СК

## Alice

Примите, пожалуйста, мои смиренные поклоны. 
Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Прежде всего мне бы хотелось поблагодарить Вас за столь замечательное служение. Мне очень понравилось, как Вы искренне и с заинтересованностью в предмете, отвечаете на подчас столь непростые вопросы. Большое спасибо Вам за это.

У меня вопрос касательно воспитания детей в Сознании Кришны. Может быть я рано переживаю на эту тему, моей крошке только только исполнится 4 месяца, но все же. Знаю, что есть много семинаров, я слушала некоторые, но там в основном обсуждается в общих чертах. Конечно совершенно ясно, что нужно стараться развивать в ребенке хорошие качества и конечно главная составляющая правильного воспитания - это личный пример. Еще конечно важно понимать, что в семью пришла душа, у которой тоже есть свои может быть не очень благостные желания по карме, которые возможно возьмут когда-нибудь верх...
Мне бы хотелось определить границу между фанатичным и правильным воспитанием. Например меня волнует вопрос, со скольки лет можно прививать ребенку ранние подъемы? Т.е со скольки лет он не будет воспринимать это просто как "террор" со стороны родителей? Сейчас конечно у нас все полетело и на мангал арати к сожалению не встаем. Но мне бы хотелось возобновить утреннюю практику впоследствии.
Пока писала всплыл еще вопрос. Крошка сейчас практически не лежит одна, если не спит. Муж говорит, что я просто приучила ее к рукам. Но я с ним не согласна. Опять-таки в семинаре ученика Прабхупады (простите не знаю имя) слышала, что до 5 лет детей вообще невозможно избаловать.
Не знаю в Вашей ли это компетенции. Заранее прошу простить, если что-то не так.
Еще насчет личного примера... У нас с мужем очень хорошие и любовные взаимоотношения, но иногда если я делаю что-то не так он иногда может сказать что-нибудь вроде: "Тебе лучше и не учиться, все равно не поможет". Мне кажется, что я не обижаюсь на него за это (или обижаюсь очень ненадолго), потому что он прав. Но я боюсь, что если он будет говорить подобные вещи ребенку, это может нанести сильный урон его самооценке и желанию что-либо делать...
Спасибо большое за внимание. 
Буду очень благодарна за любой ответ.

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна!
Примите, пожалуйста, поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Принимаю Ваши слова благодарности как благословения.
Как правильно к Вам обращаться, как Ваше имя?

Я очень очень рад Вашему вопросу! Это актуальная тема для многих. В воспитании детей так легко депустить ошибки, и их последствия исправлять бывает так сложно. Вы, наверное, знаете как Шрила Прабхупада трепетно относился к воспитанию детей, как он защищал их от перегибов в воспитании. Например, были случаи, когда ШП говорил ("Прабхупада катха, видео"), что применит свою палку к тем, кто так поступает. И были случаи, когда ШП давал указания преданному, который участвовал в делах храма в ущерб семьи, позаботиться о семье.
Я начал письмо с этой крайности, так как насилие оставляет глубокие раны, которые долго потом лечатся. И насилие это на нескольких уровнях проявляется - на физическом, эмоциональном, интеллектуальном и духовном. Мы все учимся и развиваемся. Постепенно очищаем сердце. Очень важно понимать постепенность этого процесса, чтобы терпимо относиться друг другу в семье. Сознание Кришны - это не этикетка или печать - поставили и все хорошо должно стать в один момент. Это процесс. Терпимость к ошибкам других и своим. 
Рождение ребенка - испытание семьи. Например, Олег Геннадьевич Торсунов говорит, что если жена не уважает мужа, он не должен давать ей детей потому, что родив ребенка, ей гораздо сложнее развивать уважение к мужу, и это хороший повод для семейных проблем. Через мужа проявляется божественный принцип мужского начала. Этот принцип нужно уважать. Он вечен. И как Вы знаете, в семейных отношениях отрабатывается самая тяжелая карма. Так что, как личность Ваш супруг - Ваш учитель. Давайте как минимум за это его поблагодарим для начала. Вы пишете, что у Вас с мужем любовные отношения - это значит, что другие расы уже включены в эти отношения (умиротворенно-нейтральная, почтительная, дружеская, родительская). Обратим внимание на почтительную расу... Только через нее мы приходим к супружеским любовным отношениям.
Простите, пожалуйста, скучное вступление.
Давайте разберемся в ситуации подробнее.
По Вашей милости моя супруга тоже приняла участие в служении на форуме. И мы с ней вместе пишем Вам ответ. Ведь так тяжело начинающим мамам! Какая Вы молодец, что беспокоитесь о воспитании своего ребенко уже сейчас! В материальном мире самое близкое подобие подлинной любви к Господу - бескорыстная любовь матери к своему дитя. Поэтому у Вас есть такое благословение испытать эти губокие чувства.
Мы с супругой хотим поддержать Вас в том, что Вы доверяете своему материнскому сердцу в вопросах режима сна, питания, внимания, ухода за малышом и т.п. Мужчина этого никогда не поймет. Более участие супрага в заботе о ребенке тоже очень важно. Через заботу о малыше, появляются отношения! 
В первые месяцы для ребенка очень важен физический контакт с мамой! Даже слышать биение сердца мамы для малыша крайне важно! Поэтому часто малыша берут на руки головой к сердцу. 
Эрик Эриксон. "Возраст: первый год жизни. Задача этапа: базисное доверие против базисного недоверия. Ценные качества, приобретаемые на этом этапе: энергия и надежда. Степень доверия младенца к миру зависит от заботы, проявляемой к нему. Нормальное развитие происходит, когда его потребности быстро удовлетворяются, он долго не испытывает недомогания, его баюкают и ласкают, с ним играют и разговаривают. Поведение матери уверенно и предсказуемо. В таком случае вырабатывается доверие к миру, в который он пришел. Если он не получает должного ухода – вырабатывается недоверие, боязливость и подозрительность. Задача этого этапа – проработать необходимый баланс между доверием и недоверием к миру. Это поможет, уже будучи взрослым, не поддаваться на первую же рекламу, но и не быть “человеком в футляре”, недоверчивым и подозрительным ко всему и ко всем. В результате удачного прохождения этой стадии вырастают люди, которые черпают жизненную веру и в общественной деятельности, и в научных занятиях и т.д. Не прошедшие удачно эту стадию люди, даже если исповедуют веру, фактически, каждым вздохом выражают недоверие к людям."
Эту цитату можно обсудить с супругом, т.к. это крайне важно для правильного развития малыша.
Вы пишете "Крошка сейчас практически не лежит одна, если не спит". Значит малышу ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНО внимание и участие прежде всего мамы. В четыре месяца невозможно избаловать ребенка. В психологии известны опыты, когда на искренние призывы младенца не реагировали, руководствуясь принципом "поплачет и успокоится, отучится "манипулировать" родителями и злоупотреблять их заботой". И ребенок действительно прекращал призывать родителей своим плачем. На этот счет написаны книги. Сколько судеб поломано... Такие возвышенные вайшнавы как Бхакти Бидья Пурна Свами, Аударья Дхама, Говардхан Гопал, Малика Мала и многие другие категорически отрицают этот подход!
Давайте будем возвращатья к вашим вопросам о ранних подъемах и т.п. по мере их актуальности для малыша. Однако уже сейчас можно сказать, возможно, Ваша кроха сама будет помогать Вам в ранних подъёмах. Есть детки, которые по своей природе "ранние пташки", но сейчас ещё рановато об этом. Где-то после годика (плюс пол года - год, т.к. все детишки индивидуальны), когда установится постоянный режим, Вы увидите, легко встаёт Ваш малыш или нет. Если нет, возможно, лет до 5 не стоит оказывать давления в этом вопросе и 
только личный пример и игра Вам в помощь.  :smilies:  
Еще Вы пишите "иногда если я делаю что-то не так он иногда может сказать что-нибудь вроде: "Тебе лучше и не учиться, все равно не поможет". Мне кажется, что я не обижаюсь на него за это (или обижаюсь очень ненадолго), потому что он прав. Но я боюсь, что если он будет говорить подобные вещи ребенку, это может нанести сильный урон его самооценке и желанию что-либо делать..." 
У меня к Вам встречный вопрос - а что происходит с Вашими обидами? Куда они деваются?
Вспоминая о личном примере для ребенка, это очень важно. Как Вы хотите, чтобы Ваш ребенок научился складировать в своей психике обиды и т.п. (доводя в итоге ситуацию до взрыва), либо хотите, чтобы Ваш ребенок научился реагировать на такие ситуации проясняющим способом (не держать в себе, а в форме "я-сообщений" прояснять, например, "когда ты говоришь "тебе лучше и не учиться, все равно не поможет", я чувствую обиду"; далее идут уточняющие и проясняющие вопросы, чтобы спокойно разобраться в том, кто, что имел ввиду, почему и с какой целью это было сказано и т.п. Часто бывает у сообщений поддекст, который гораздо важнее для говорящего, чем внешняя смысловая оболочка. Этот поддекст непосредственно связан с проблемами говрящего и нацелен в проблемную зону слушателя. Как мы уже говорили ранее, мы все растем  :smilies: , развиваемся постепенно, у каждого много проблем. И нам очень важно друг другу дипломатично помогать их видеть и решать.
Как Вам это откликается, пожалуйста, дайте обратную связь.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Alice

Громадное спасибо Вам и Вашей супруге за такой развернутый ответ! Вы очень многое прояснили для меня в этой сложной теме. Спасибо.
Обращаться можно просто Алиса.
Насчет психологических методов не откликаться на просьбы малыша - это ужасно. Я практически не могу слышать, как малыш кричит. Поэтому стараюсь все время быть с ней, носить на руках и мы даже спим вместе, что очень удобно для ночных кормлений.

Насчет обид... Мне иногда кажется, что я больше расстраиваюсь, чем обижаюсь, хотя может быть это и не так. Обиду я понимаю, как боль испытываемую от того факта, что кто-то не считает тебя самым великим и замечательным во вселенной. Т.е это ложное эго включается. А если я просто переживаю, что любимый человек недоволен, ему что-то не нравится, т.е я не могу удовлетворить его, сделать счастливым, но при этом понимаю, что он прав и у меня действительно нет способностей в какой-то сфере. Обида ли это? Конечно, в первое мгновение, когда тебе говорят, что ты ни на что не способна, это довольно сильно задевает безграничный "ложняк", но в следующее мгновение понимаешь, что человек сказал так не со зла, и что в общем-то он прав. Так что не знаю, единственное может эти обиды скапливаются в общий ком эмоциональной неудовлетворенности... Знаю, что есть люди, которым если говорят, что он делает плохо что-то у них наоборот энтузиазм и желание исправить это, стать лучше, но я к сожалению просто опускаю руки и у меня появляется отвращение даже к этой деятельности. 

Про воспитание детей мне интересна тема, потому что я себя еще тоже не считаю каким-то серьезным взрослым человеком. Конечно я понимаю, что многие вещи в воспитании будут происходить спонтанно и проистекать главным образом из моей любви и желания дать этому человечку возможности для нормальной жизни в материальном и духовном плане. Но также важны и советы старших, опытных людей. 
Про подъемы Вы дали очень хороший совет. Большое Вам спасибо!
Чувствуется, что Вы действительно заинтересованы в решении проблем и это очень очень дорогого стоит.

Мои поклоны.

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте, Алиса!
Я очень рад, что Вы так заинтересованы в том, чтобы дать благо своему ребенку. Для примера скажу - Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху приводил в лекциях "Лечение душ в общине Вайшнавов" статистику - только 2% детей, воспитанных в гурукулах (как я понял в США на момент конца прошлого столетия) остались преданными в ИСККОН. Представляете? Так что Ваши усилия в поиске разумных способов воспитания более чем оправданы.
И пару слов об обидах. Обида - это, можно сказать, женская форма гнева. Когда столкновение с реальностью не переваривается разумом из-за сильных привязанностей и/или отсутствия необходимых знаний и навыков. Их нужно сразу проговаривать в форме "я сообщений": "...дорогой, когда ты произнес эту фразу, я почувствовала то-то и то-то". Проясняя так ситуацию, Вы сможете понять, что Вам желали добра, скорее всего. Сделав это до отхода ко сну, Вы ляжете спать со спокойным сердцем, обида не закрепится в читте (глубинной памяти), и Ваш ребенок с молоком будет впитывать только здоровые эмоции. 
Когда родитель наказывает ребенка с любовью - ребенок это принимает. И наоборот. Так же и со взрослыми. Дефицит любви в сердце может привести к наставлениям, которые имеют обратный эффект. Когда один в семье в состоянии дефицита поучает другого, второй может это переварить нормально, если у него самого достаточно в сердце любви. Он отнесется с состраданием, разумно подыграет, поможет второму. Но если оба в дефиците - будет больно и тому и другому.
Когда один из супругов "застрял" немного в детстве (не напитался любовью, не получил нужную поддержку от своих родителей в свое время и т.п.) - он будет приглашать партнера в эти отношения из детства, чтобы завершить свой процесс созревания как личности. Понимаете? Как правило, такой человек находит партнера с противоположной проблемой. Так один приглашает, второй откликается и оба причиняют друг другу боль. Решение - осознание причин своего поведения, проработка сценариев и комплексов, делающих нас несвободными, обуславливающими наше поведение. Итог - осознанность, жизнестойкость, сила, адекватность, уместная спонтанность и творчество, желание жить и сотрудничать, честность в близких отношениях, радость. 
И вспомним кратко, откуда эта любовь у нас рождается (по Бхагавад-Гите): нужно адекватно понять свой уровень духовного развития, понять свою природу, реализовать свою природу (активная социальная деятельность), будучи на своем месте, построить хорошие отношения с людьми и стать успешным, обрести таким образом спокойствие ума и благодарность, действуя без привязанности к плодам и черпая радость в самой деятельности, постепенно очищать сердце и духовно прогрессировать. Запрыгивание выше своего уровня и имитация соответствия делают человека неудовлетворенным и беспокойным, рано или поздно это приведет к падению.

----------


## Нитай дас

Алиса, добрый день!
Очень важно добавить к сказанному, что духовная практика безусловно имеет две составляющие: социальную деятельность (исполнение обязанностей на работе, в семье и т.п.), а также то, что и так обычно понимается под духовной практикой (воспевание святого имени и т.п.). И то и другое очень важно. И второе - самое важное. Однако избегание социальных обязанностей, пренебрежение ими, принижение ее значимости для духовного развития, называние ее майей и т.п. - большая ошибка. Именно в социальной деятельности человек может продолжать духовное развитие и очищать свое сердце (согласно Бхагавад-Гите). И если этого не делать, то любовь в сердце не разовьется, будет фанатизм, сентиментальность, сахаджия и т.д. Чрезмерно строгое внешнее исполнение ритуалов без баланса с социальными обязанностями приведет к недовольству окружающих, Господь будет не доволен, не будет радости. Есть тонкий баланс. С одной стороны можно расслабиться и садхану не соблюдать - это плохо. С другой стороны можно под видом садханы попытаться сбежать от своих проблем - это тоже плохо. Балас находится в общении со старшими, равными и младшими благодаря открытости, готовности учиться и меняться.
Все это крайне важно для темы воспитания детей, т.к. дети очень ранимы - до 5 лет их легко очень сильно травмировать неоправданным фанатизмом. 
Так что желаю нам удачи в поисках баланса, чтобы мы могли с удовлетворением совершать свое служение постоянно, непрерывно, не привязываясь к результатам, постоянно помня наши ценности, ради чего мы действуем.

----------


## Alice

Харе Кришна.
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны!
Сергей, большое спасибо за Ваши ответы. Они дают мне возможность взглянуть на ситуацию под разными углами.

----------


## Нитай дас

Харе Кришна, Алиса!
У меня такое чувство, что слишком много пишу, и что-то не относится прямо к обсуждаемому вопросу.
Пожалуйста, простите, что обременил Вас излишними рассуждениями.
Я еще раз хочу поблагодарить Вас. Благодаря вашему вопросу мы с супругой лучше стали понимать друг друга в вопросах воспитания детей.
Удачи!

----------

